# baby aspirin and heparin



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi everyone.
After much soul searching, doctor consulting and even an argument, we have decided we will start trying to conceive again this cycle (I'm on day 4 now)
I am currently taking the baby aspirin and the heparin will begin as soon as we test positive. Much blood work has been run but we likley won't all results back until after we start to try. However my OB said that basically whatever the tests show, we will esentially be treating the same way.
Has anyone done the hep and aspirin thing?? Did it work?? Any side effects??
I'm so thrilled about trying again, but man I'm nervous too!


----------



## sweetc (Aug 12, 2003)

No information for you, Shannon. I did want to send you best wishes and lots of baby dust.

Christine


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Shannon, I've done the baby asperin and Heprin. The Heprin is only a pain because it's an injection in the thigh, but no real side effects. The asperin may cause some heartburn. You may want to take the asperin mid morning after you've had some food and a take it with a FULL glass of water to help the heartburn.

Usually you only take the treatmens for the fist trimester. I also took Progesterone supositories - has your doctor mentioned that.

I had very good luck with the treatments.

Wishing you the best and sending gentle baby vibes your way


----------



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

Shannon,

Ive not had to do either of those 2 things but wanted to let you know I will be thinking positive thoughts for you on your ttc journey.

Good luck!


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

i am on baby asprin as well due to pre eclampsia with my first. though i can't yet say if it will work or not yet..

good luck to you

tara


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks ladies,
I will have to be on both for the entire pregnancy, the problem they are almost certain I have is clotting across the placenta. It does make sense, I have rhuematoid arthritis and my rhuematoligist is convinced I likely have lupus but hasn't been able to test me positive yet. About 5 yrs ago I threw a clot after a knee surgery and depsite testing bfp at only 9dpo, my 6wk 5 days U/S only measured baby at 6 wks. My ob thinks the growth delay had already started then. When we found out the baby had died, he measured only at 7weeks 5 days and I was 11 weeks and had had bloodwork done that was still rising perfectly normally just a week before, so obviously babies growth was delayed.
Ms Mom, did you have any side effects with the hep? Bruising etc??
We have decided to take advantage of the fertility clinic wanting to do cycle monitoring this month so we can really nail ovulation. (they completely screwed us around and we decided we were going to just trust our OB for treatment as we are SO VERY impressed with her, so going in for my 1st U/S this morning (yippee)


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Shannon, that all sounds right to me. I also have Lupus and RA, so your symptoms and solutions are very familiar.

With treatements you can have a very normal and healthy pregnancy. Most women find that they're RA and Lupus go into a remission during pregnancy and breastfeeding. This helps, as you can't take most medications.

Feel free to pm or email me at [email protected] any time if you need to talk more.

Wishing you the best.


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Shannon,

I'm so pleased to hear that you and your OB have a game plan in place.







It makes a lot of sense about the clotting theory.

Hope your ultrasound went well and I'm sending you lots of serenity, courage and joy along with plenty of baby dust























Take care!
LisaG


----------



## ninafel (Apr 14, 2003)

Hello Shannon:

I am also taking baby aspirin and lovenox (a form of heparin). I have been pregnant three times over the past year. After 2 miscarriages it was determined that I have something called Factor V Leiden hetero. This is one of several variations of blood clotting disorders. I started treatment while ttc and unfortunately had a 3rd micarriage due to a random chromosomal anomaly (life can be very unfair). Currently my dh and I are ttc again and I'm in the 2ww. Hopefully the next pregnancy I will be able to carry to term with the treatment and good luck and faith.

Below is a site that I have found very helpful. It is for women who have Factor V Leiden and other clotting disorders *and* who are pregnant, trying to get pregnant, or recently had a baby. There are a lot of informational files on the site and simply reading through the posts can give you a lot of hope and tips on how to handle the heparin, etc.

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/FVL-PG/

One thing that I remember (but don't remember where I heard) is that the baby aspirin works best when taken at bed-time. I'm not remembering why, either!! (not too helpful, sorry!).

Best wishes for a wonderful pregnancy.

Ninafel


----------



## starfairy (Apr 3, 2003)

I am also on baby aspirin & supposed to do heparin if I get PG again. I have yet to really do any research on the Hep ; but I have been getting headaches ever since I started the baby aspirin.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks for that link Ninafel! I've joined the group and there is a wealth of information in the files section. Starfairy, I haven't had headaches but I've got bruises all over me, however, I'm also on Prednisone for my arthritis (and I was working a dog that wanted to kill me--that's where the bruises came from I think) So I'm going to wait and wonder. Bruising is well worth it if it helps me carry to term!


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 29, 2004)

Shannon, I am sorry for your loss. I had aspirin therapy and Lovenox during the pregnancy before last, and it resulted in a healthy baby! Although she was born early. My last pregnancy was a surprise, so I was not taking anything and sadly it resulted in another m/c. Make sure you are taking extra calcium, since Lovenox will leach it from your body. I hope you find the support and answers you need.


----------



## Freckles (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Shannon, the best of luck to you! I've been on Heparin for both of my IVF cycles which have both resulted in + betas. The Heparin willl bruise a lot but more so on the thighs than the abdomen (at least for me). I didn't bother using ice or anything else to minimize bruising b/c I think w/ Heparin it will happen no matter what. No side effects other than that.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

How many of you actually tested positive for a clotting disorder??
We're pretty sure (tests not back yet) as I have RA and I also threw a clot after a knee surgery.


----------



## Freckles (Mar 8, 2004)

Shannon, after my first IVF pregnancy resulted in the death of my baby at 31wks due to placenta abruption, my clinic tested me for blood clotting before my 2nd IVF. The test was called "Thrombophilia Panel" but it came back normal. Still, just to be safe, they planned to keep me on Heparin the entire pregnancy. Unfortunately I miscarried at 15wks.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

I have been diagnosed with a mutation in the MTHFR. SO when I get pregnant, I will not be on Heparin, but I will be on aspirin and vitamin B6, B12 and uber dose of folic acid.
Gossamer


----------



## starfairy (Apr 3, 2003)

I have been diagnosed with MTHFR mutation, thrombophilia panel came back normal, but am to be tested for other clotting problems & other mutations as it looks pretty certain . With all of the Drs I have talked to Heparin & aspirin therapy is standard for all patients TTC with MTHFR mutation.

Like your baby, the baby we lost over the summer had IUGR - he died at 18 weeks, but was 14 week size approx. He had severe deformities, but clotting factors seem to have contributed as well.

The idea of the Heparin is a bit unsettling to me - but, of course, a live baby is worth it.

Good luck! We are trying & have less than a week to find out


----------



## doulamomvicki (Nov 4, 2003)

I am doing baby asprin now and took heparin shots with ds#3. It really was no big deal, just remember to rotate your injection shots. I have the antiphosolipid antibody that caused me to have 3 2nd trimester losses







, so I am willing to do anything to prevent that from happening again. Make they check your PTT (clotting) levels all the time!

I also want to add that if you do have a clottiing disorder make sure your regular doctor knows. Mine has me take a baby asprin every other day, even when I am not trying to concieve.


----------

